
Richard Dawkins' jaw-dropping talk on our bizarre universe - jonmc12
http://ovablastic.blogspot.com/2008/09/richard-dawkins-jaw-dropping-talk-on.html
======
DanielBMarkham
Interesting in parts. Seemed to me like it covered old ground, and it also
seemed like Dawkins was being a little dim-witted. He asked the wonderful
question about whether there were things we couldn't know, and then proceeded
to use old models to illuminate those new concepts -- engaging in a bit of
circular reasoning. This served to illustrate his point well to the easily
impressed (hey! He's talking quantum physics! Cool!), but left the viewer
wondering how Dawkins got so lost in the epistemological forest. In other
words, he did the same thing he was describing happening, using old models of
reality to speculate on what new ones might be like ("middle world") Throw in
a little military-bashing for an audience-pleaser (would it have been as funny
using another stereotype?) and I was underwhelmed. YMMV, of course.

Not jaw-dropping.

------
samwise
wow

